# What is the best way to keep cheese from oozing out of stuffed chicken?



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

What is the best way to keep cheese from oozing out of stuffed chicken?


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Don't use too much stuffing, and don't spread it all the way to the outer edges; leave a clear border.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

The clear border is important and not overstuffng as well. It needs to be clean and dry too. And ideally you'd let that border sit for a while to let chicken's natural stickiness bond it a bit. 


Phil


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

Good idea. I was using theighs, so there wasn't much of a boarder.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

There is a border in or on anything you make.Make a border by simply keeping the filling in confined area of product, Pound out your thighs as you do a pallard of chicken. Sometimes a sprinkling of breadcrumb over and under the cheese stops it from leaking out and let it set a few minutes before serving so as the cheese can slightly congele.:lol:


----------

